# Personality traits ....



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is black and the biggest snuggle bug I have lived with. He loves to get up on the couch and cuddle in my lap. He also loves to come to bed with me and have a cuddle and kiss fest, then he kindly moves over to Bruce's side of the bed, flops on his pillow and settles in for a nap. His breeder is Winnow Poodles in Iceland (another member here, though she has been MIA for quite some time).

Betty-Jo, Jenny and Cayenne are crazy cuddly, as I am sure you have been able to see from Trillium's photos. They are lap dogs extraordinaire and total bed hogs! Red, red and red.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Quincy is black and the biggest snuggle bug I have lived with. He loves to get up on the couch and cuddle in my lap. He also loves to come to bed with me and have a cuddle and kiss fest
> 
> Betty-Jo, Jenny and Cayenne are crazy cuddly, as I am sure you have been able to see from Trillium's photos. They are lap dogs extraordinaire and total bed hogs! Red, red and red.


Thanks ... and as a breeder do you think it's possible to predict the personality of the pups, or was Russell just a lucky guess?


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I specifically got my second minipoo because my first was not a cuddlier. As my husband puts it, "I got exactly what I wanted." She is black, very sweet and so far seems to love to cuddle. She licks but not obsessively and most important of all she makes eye contact with me when she is in my arms. When I kiss her head she goes to "kiss" me back. When she is tired she loves to sit on my lap or next to me. My first is a wonderful dog and my husband thinks he's g-d's gift to mankind but when I would pick him up as a young one he would turn his ahead to the side, which I now understand what that means, then I did not and I just felt rejected. At the breeders though he sat in my arms he would them jump out. They are two different temperaments, my first is high energy though he can certainly settle down, and they complement each other. I have the best of both worlds.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Ralph is a red and not much of a cuddler. He will let me have my way with him, but is happy to do his own thing too. He rarely comes to look for an all out snuggle, more content to just lay beside my leg or on one of my feet. This is what we wanted though. We knew we didn't want dogs on the couch or bed etc., and needed someone strong enough to be able to sleep alone etc. Looks like we picked out the right one for us. I doubt it has anything to do with colour though, there were others in the litter who wanted to be touched all the time. Ralph was more calm (and he is still exhausting us, Lord help the owners who took home they "hyper" ones-LOL)


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Hazel is all about being close. She loves to be touched, petted, if I am in this chair she is at my feet. She is very fun, loves to steal the stuffed animals and bounce around. She is of course, still a pup but love her just as she is. She is from the brown family.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley was Never a cuddler! Even when he was a baby he wouldnt even sit in my lap on the way home. He tollerated being smothered my me, but when I let him go he would get up. He was extremely affectionate though. Wanted to be with you always, followed me everywhere even if someone else was petting him, slept in bed with me, was a major leaner, and wanted to be pet. Was very confident with himself and in every situation. Didnt meet someone he didnt like, and for the most part was fine with other dogs. I think he had a wonderful personality! He was a cream. 
I do believe that color doesnt have much to do with a dogs personality. It is more the individual puppy. Its like saying all blonds are air heads. I would find a breeder that I liked, and ask what the parents are like. Most puppies turn out similar to their parents. Were the parents big cuddlers? Have the breeder pick out the snuggly puppy for you. Like I said, I knew Riley wasnt a cuddler from day 1.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I definitely don't think color has anything to do with it, but I do think you can sort of get an idea when they are babies! My jazzy is black as well as her sister. When I was trying to decide between her and her sister (I got her from a family member) they looked pretty much identical, but Jazzy instantly came to me on the floor and when I held her she loved the cuddling and even fell asleep cradled like a baby in my arm. Now on the other hand her sister was more of a vivacious pup while she liked to be held, she was much more interested in exploring the environment than me. When I put them both down Jazzy repeatedly came over and climbed in my lap, laid down, and looked up at me. Her sister would go off and play.

As adults today Jazzy is like glue! She is very much the same today, if I'm sitting down she wants in my lap and her sister still loves people, but just isn't a cuddler not like Jazzy anyway.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella is 9 and a white standard...and Player id 2 and is a white standard. They are both snuglers...but very different. Stella likes to be held like a baby..she will let almost any one pick her up and hold her on her back like a baby for however long they want to...I LOVE THAT about her 

Player loves to be petted and he loves to lay ON you. He doesnt conform into a nice little package like Stella..he takes up your lap, the sofa and whatever else is available!!! But he loves being loved on and cuddled. Stella is easier to cuddle as she will conform to our body..Player just takes up so much room!! You dont realize how big they are until you try to cuddle Player...he loves it but he takes up so much room.. 

Was also goint to say...I do think its the line...be very upfront about what you want!! I think breeders are very intune to that and will help you find what you want.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

My red spoo will come close for a hug and pet, but he doesn't snuggle/cuddle. He isn't very independent though, he always wants to be in the same room, within sight. If we move, he moves.
He tricked me because when I picked him it was because he sat in my lap and cuddled. When he became more confident (like the next day) he would bite us every time we tried to touch him. This stopped a few months ago and now he likes hugs and pets and doesn't bite us when we touch him. But he likes to play and explore more than cuddle.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have three love bugs--all like to snuggle and cuddle with people. Alex is black; Pippin is sable; and Merlin is silver. They're all males.  I've always had males and they got along really, really well.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley is blue and a big cuddle bug. As I type right now her head is on my lap. She loves to hug you and love you all the time.


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Casper is a white mini and is a big cuddler. He loves you to hold him like a baby (on his back in your arms). He loves to be pet and follows us all over the house. He will even go as far as gently grabbing your hand in his mouth and attempting to put it on his body so you can pet him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Thanks ... and as a breeder do you think it's possible to predict the personality of the pups, or was Russell just a lucky guess?


I absolutely believe a breeder can make a very educated guess on how their pup's temperaments and personalities turn out. If the pups are home raised and the breeder spends a lot of time with their litters, they see every quirk and nuance and observe the pecking order of the litter. I'd be more surprised if someone who rears their pups as I do did not know with considerable accuracy.


----------

